# Trader Joe's Canned Dog Food



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Anyone know what the quality on this is like? I was grocery shopping today and decided to grab a can as a treat for the boys to have tonight. I would never switch to this, but was just wondering if anyone had any experience or knew anything about the product. It got me curious because grocery store dog foods are usually as bad as bad gets, but TJ's is pretty big on promoting organic/healthy foods. It was a spur of the moment buy, and I honestly doubt that this is a reliable product, but I think that's okay as a one time thing. It's a pretty big can, I got the Lamb and Rice one. 

Here's a picture of it that I snagged from the internet. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I have no idea who the manufacturer is (as with most TJ products since they generally run things off-label from the big names) but I've used it as a Kong stuffing or a meal topper for a picky puppy* a few times and all the dogs have enjoyed it without any tummy troubles. The ingredients are pretty decent for the price IMO.


*I don't normally cater to picky eaters but when a puppy needs to gain weight and NEEDS to eat, I'll add some wet food


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Their canned cat food is pretty good---low-grain and no by-products (not the dry food though), but I've never looked at the canned dog food. I'm sure it's at least decent.


----------



## Bumper1 (Jul 14, 2013)

It is canned food like any other. Paying top dollar for something that is 75% - 85% water makes no sense. I am sure this is as good as canned food costing two or three times as much. 

It would be better if the food did contain by-products, because I was thinking last night there really isn't a part of a chicken, turkey or mammal for that matter that could be canned or bagged I wouldn't feed. It would great if organs, skin, the intestinal tract and feet were fed everyday.

For people that haven't travelled, the word by-product is purely relative, what Americans call a by-product is a holiday specialty somewhere else.

I have no issue with TJ quality, in fact the best bacon I have had from a store and actually some of the best olive oil I have ever had comes from there. I would rather the dogs eat that then the expensive stuff from Thailand.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

I agree, I appreciate Trader Joe's quality. The food was a hit, maybe this will become a bit more frequent of a treat for them. But only if they're nice. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

BubbaMoose said:


> I agree, I appreciate Trader Joe's quality. The food was a hit, maybe this will become a bit more frequent of a treat for them. But only if they're nice.


It makes a good frozen Kong stuffer because it is thick rather than soupy.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Shell said:


> It makes a good frozen Kong stuffer because it is thick rather than soupy.


Yeah I could absolutely see that. Not sure if you remember the thread for the Addiction New Zealand Brushtail canned food that normally retails for $100/24pack but was on Amazon for $10/24 pack... I ended up getting 10 cases of it! Still have over 200 cans to get through and use it primarily as a Kong stuffer. I felt kind of silly buying the can from TJ's because of this, but then again, variety isn't a bad thing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

